# Instant/Powdered Mashed Potatoes



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I love mashed potatoes.  
However, those I have in 2 (2/3 gallon buckets) are lacking. Now, I won't discard them because I can eat them (I prepared a serving today to prove I could) and I've had them since 2011; from Aldi's and one other mystery brand. :? 
I searched for Idahoan brand at several stores with no luck after reading great reviews.
Well, today I found them at Sam's Club and tonight tried them--if I didn't prepare them I'd think they were real potatoes.
I will keep the old buckets that would pass with lots of butter and gravy....but I will not waste time and money on anything now but Idahoan brand.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My daughter would eat mashed potatoes and gravy for every meal when she was growing up, if she could. Of course, she couldn't, but that would have been her wish. When we were moving and staying in a motel, we were talking about breakfast, and the then 3 year old told me she wanted mashies and gravy for breakfast. 

In my limited experience with instant potatoes, they can get buggy easily, so they need to be carefully stored. I do have some in my preps. I have some of the potato pearls from the LDS cannery. I keep them in canning jars in the freezer. They are supposed to have a shelf life of 1.5 years. I was told by someone that her family cannot tell the difference between real potatoes and the potato pearls. They are not sold in cans, but in plastic bags.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The Idahoan are great but so are the ones from the LDS and you will probably get a better price.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Caribou said:


> The Idahoan are great but so are the ones from the LDS and you will probably get a better price.


I'm in Ky.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I'm in Ky.


I'm not sure what you mean but there are LDS (Mormon) canneries all over. You can also order over the net. There is a cannery about twenty minutes from me so that is the way I buy from them but others have mentioned the net.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

why just gravy covering them? I use them all the time to make fried potato pancakes. I also add things like cheese and bacon bits, or garlic and chives. I use them for potato soup and I also use them for on top of my shepherds pie


I think jayjay means that most everything lds is west of the mississippi lol there is nearly nothing here on this side and if it is its a long way away up north ( I think)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Caribou said:


> I'm not sure what you mean but there are LDS (Mormon) canneries all over. You can also order over the net. There is a cannery about twenty minutes from me so that is the way I buy from them but others have mentioned the net.


Thanks, I will check it out. But today, shipping prices turn me off.
I'm Amazon Prime and all vitamins from Puritan Pride, free shipping.

I can't imagine LDS buds tasting any better than Idahoans..I'll check prices.
**********************

*why just gravy covering them? I use them all the time to make fried potato pancakes. I also add things like cheese and bacon bits, or garlic and chives. I use them for potato soup and I also use them for on top of my shepherds pie*

OOOH, I love shepherd's pie..great idea and about potato cakes, my favorite use of mashed potatoes left overs.

Update: I checked and the price at LDS is the same as Sam's Club. I found the Idahoans at Walmart $1.40 cheaper, but I'd rather pay more than patronize Chinamart!!
Yes, I'm a b**** that way!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

we get our Idahoan from sams club.in which we have a plastic storage container,thats just the right size for a 1 gallon jug of them.in which i cut out the directions from the 1st jug.and taped it to the storage container with package tape for future reference.and we also have 1 full unopened jug of them as well.we always put one full stick of butter in with the potatoes when we make enough for 4 or more servings..we also enjoy adding shredded cheese to them time 2 time..


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Costco used to carry the Idahoan. The problem we had was that it was a variety pack and some of the flavors were (edited for content). Throwing out 20% negates the benefit of shopping at Costco.

A friend of our is getting a Sam's membership so she will take the wife to Sam's and my wife will take her to Costco. The Idahoan are on the list for the next visit.

A little sour cream mixed into the potatoes never hurts.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Anybody ever made their own? That would be fun.


----------

